# Insulation expense



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You've never been to a Home Depot or Lowe's?


----------



## bardliam (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I should have been more clear. I meant OTHER THAN Home Depot or Lowe's. They don't carry recycled stuff (AFAIK)


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

bardliam said:


> I think I should have been more clear. I meant OTHER THAN Home Depot or Lowe's. They don't carry recycled stuff (AFAIK)


They carry most everything that isn't recycled so there is all the "new" prices in one stop.

As for the recycled, this isn't a really popular trend yet, so you will likely only have a few places to call upon in your relative area for a quote. Open up those yellow pages and look for salvaged item dealers, recycling centers, demolition contractors, etc. and give them a call.


----------



## mar0isa (Jul 24, 2011)

Lowes and Home Depot carry blown recycled insulation here. If you are going to make a room out of it, you have limited options.


----------

